# Algae ID help



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is a picture of an algae that has been growing in my tank for a while now. It doesn't pose a problem with any fast growing plants because I prune the effected leaves, but it does make problems on the slow growers like the Java fern, crypts and on the driftwood. It grows mostly, but not always on the leaf edges. I've read a lot of descriptions of algae but I'm not sure exactly which one this is. It has a gray color and it sometimes grows over 1/2 inch long. My shrimp seem to trim some of it down but they don't keep up with it. The ottos and SAEs don't seem to touch it.

Any idea which algae it is and how to keep it under control?

29 gallon
20 ppm Co2
5-10 ppm nitrate (KNO3)
.2-.5 ppm phosphate (KH2PO4)
2.5 ml flourish Iron (daily)
3 ml TMG (daily)
2X55w PCs
Water change once a week


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I've got something similar to that in my tank. I think its just hair algae. My SAE's sometimes munch on it, but dont really bother with it too much. Hopefully the amanos I have coming this week will like it.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

I had the same algae and my shrimp never touched it. It eventually went away when I increased the dosing of FL trace and FL fe to 1 ml daily for my 40 gallon w/ 240 watts. It disappeared about 2 weeks after I increased the dosing.

Maybe play with your fert dosing. Just make sure to keep an eye on how your plants are doing.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Had the same stuff I think, it went away soon after I startet dosing iron.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

same story. It all depends on your fert dosing.


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

I was thinking that it could be hair algae but it seems more meaty than the hair algae that I previously had in the tank. I'll try increasing the Flourish to 4 ml per day. Does that sound like too much for 29 gallon 110 watt? I'll post the results after a few weeks. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would be interested in finding out what happens after dosing. I think I will try increasing my flourish dosing also and see what happens. Good luck!


----------

